# How do I stop pooping so much



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

When I go to school every period that's in the morning I have to keep going to the bathroom to poop. How do I stop this?


----------



## bluefrosting (Feb 9, 2016)

That's exactly how it is for me. I've gotten so annoyed / embarrassed because of it so I take 1 or 2 immodium tablets and 2 of my hyoscyamine prescription pills and it sometimes helps. I really try my hardest to avoid having to ask to go to the bathroom in morning if I can because at the beginning of the school year I ALWAYS asked to go to the bathroom 1st and 2nd block and it was embarrassing. The medicines make me a bit gassy but it's sort of better than having to poo. I've learned that if I keep thinking about "what if I have to poo", I eventually will have to. I basically trained my brain to think that because I stress over it so much. I would suggest getting a hyoscyamine prescription which works wonders on diarrhea and the awful urge to go. It relaxes you intestines. And as hard as it is, try focusing on something else like your work or something around the room. It sometimes helps me.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

I think we should all focus on our root cause, instead on depending too much on medication. Self care practice is must lik relaxation techniques,diet control n inhouse probiotics whatever lik kefir,yogurt,suoerkraut etc. Whats my conclusion after reading all googles n stories is giv ur stomach the best support via healing ailment lik glutamin, slipery elm etc along with different typ probiotics and yes diet control is must.. We know wel what our guts says. 
I got this prob because traumatic event, severe amotional depression,anxiety n stress for 6-7 months than i got severe diarrhea and story begins sinc last three months. M intoleranc to milk n fats..hvn loose watery stools 2-3 times even aftr diet control. I ws taking homeopathic treatment n herbal, but soon wil start with probiotics, glutamine n if dr prescribes antidepressant. Tc.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

bluefrosting said:


> That's exactly how it is for me. I've gotten so annoyed / embarrassed because of it so I take 1 or 2 immodium tablets and 2 of my hyoscyamine prescription pills and it sometimes helps. I really try my hardest to avoid having to ask to go to the bathroom in morning if I can because at the beginning of the school year I ALWAYS asked to go to the bathroom 1st and 2nd block and it was embarrassing. The medicines make me a bit gassy but it's sort of better than having to poo. I've learned that if I keep thinking about "what if I have to poo", I eventually will have to. I basically trained my brain to think that because I stress over it so much. I would suggest getting a hyoscyamine prescription which works wonders on diarrhea and the awful urge to go. It relaxes you intestines. And as hard as it is, try focusing on something else like your work or something around the room. It sometimes helps me.


If you slow down what your colon is trying to wash out fast without taking something for gas that will get trapped even more and drink at least 8C of preferably purified water with trace minerals to help move any fermentable fiber through, plus build up slowly with at least acidophillus and bifidus probiotics, you are going to have more problems. That's been my experience. Really hope that helps.


----------



## Bob6419 (11 mo ago)

Hi, you just have to eat a healthy diet regularly that is high in fiber and drink a lot of amount of water as you can.


----------

